

Ask HN: Best iPad annotation app/combo? - Anon84

I spend a lot of time reading/underlining/note taking on printed out PDF files (mostly research articles). I would like to move all of this workflow to the iPad to help preserve these annotations without having to reenter them manually through Acrobat Pro or other such tools.<p>What do you use?<p>What are your preferred apps for this task?<p>Is it worth getting a stylus?
======
mikecane
I don't know if this helps. Don't have an iPad yet myself:

[http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2010/04/reviewing-papers-on-i...](http://matt-
welsh.blogspot.com/2010/04/reviewing-papers-on-ipad.html)

